#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  КАК ПРАВИЛЬНО ГУГЛИТЬ

## Юй Кан

Подходящего раздела не нашёл, потому -- сюда. : )

*КАК ПРАВИЛЬНО ГУГЛИТЬ*

_Кто из нас не ищет в Google все, что только можно. Однако, мало кто знает, как же делать это правильно. Смотрите 15 советов о том, как правильно «гуглить» все на свете_

1. Чтобы найти точную фразу или форму слова — возьмите ее в кавычки.
«дивлюсь я на небо»

2. Чтобы найти слово из цитаты, которое вы забыли — поставьте всю цитату в кавычки, а пропущенное слово отметьте звездочкой. Готово!
«Мама * давай»

3. Как найти любое слово из нескольких перечисленных. Надо прописать все варианты через вертикальный слэш |.
гостиница | отель | хостел

4. Чтобы найти слова в пределах одного предложения, используйте ampersand — знакомый всем значок &.
Лучшие музеи мира & Париж

5. Если нужно найти документ с определенным словом, поставьте перед ним +, только без пробела.
Николаевский зоопарк +тигр

6. Иногда необходимо исключить слово из поиска. Для этого перед нужными словами поставьте минус.
Наполеон -торт

7. Ища информацию на определенном сайте, вставьте слово «site» и поставьте после него двоеточие.
Конституція України site:rada. gov. ua (без пробела)

8. Чтобы найти определенный тип документа, впишите оператор «mime», поставьте двоеточие и тип нужного документа.
заявление на загранпаспорт mime: pdf (без пробела)

9. С помощью оператора «lang» можно искать информацию на определенном языке. После него - поставить двоеточие и написать язык. Например, если это русский — то поставить ru, английский — en и т.д.
void glClearColor lang:ru

10. Для поиска синонимов используйте символ ~ перед словом. Таким образом откроются все ссылки на страницы со словами, похожими на ваше, при этом не содержащие это же слово.
~необычные шарфы -необычные

11. Как прогуглить значение слова? Ввести в поиск define: и узнать.
define: коучинг

12. Если вам надо узнать величину или курс валют, просто введите запрос в строке.
1 кг в фунтах

13. Точное время по городу найдется с помощью слов «время» и » город» в строке поиска.
time Киев

14. Калькулятор. Чтобы подсчитать уравнение, вбейте пример в поиск и получите результат.
695+583

15. Прогноз погоды по городу на несколько дней найдется при вводе слов «weather» и «город».
weather Москва

----------

Lion Miller (22.08.2016), Neroli (22.08.2016), Алик (22.08.2016), Ануруддха (23.08.2016), Борис Оширов (25.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (22.08.2016), Дубинин (22.08.2016), Кеин (23.08.2016), Чагна Дордже (23.08.2016)

----------


## Pavlycha

> *КАК ПРАВИЛЬНО ГУГЛИТЬ*
> 9. С помощью оператора «lang» можно искать информацию на определенном языке. После него - поставить двоеточие и написать язык. Например, если это русский — то поставить ru, английский — en и т.д.
> void glClearColor lang:ru


А можно после двоеточия поставить несколько символов языков? Может кто экспериментировал над этим кодом искалки в Гугле?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Только кавычки должны быть прямые, а не типографские.




> А можно после двоеточия поставить несколько символов языков? Может кто экспериментировал над этим кодом искалки в Гугле?


Этот код не работает. Гугл выдаёт страницы, на которых в тексте или в URL встречается ‘lang’.

----------

